# 貧乏ゆすり/ binbou yusuri



## paulvial

Hello
Could anyone please help with translating "Binbou yusuri " either in english or french 
I doubt that it is anything to do with "shaking the poor " , or is it ?

thank you very much in advance 
ポ=ル


----------



## Ocham

My dictionary gives "jiggling one's leg" for its definition. I don't know 
why it includes poverty (=貧乏), but the act is more becoming to the 
poor than the rich.


----------



## paulvial

Ocham said:


> My dictionary gives "jiggling one's leg" for its definition. I don't know
> why it includes poverty (=貧乏), but the act is more becoming to the
> poor than the rich.



hello Ocham

if it means "jiggling one' leg "  , i do not understand the connection with the poor or the rich ... 

but thank you for your help
paul


----------



## SpiceMan

Rather than "shaking the poor" is more like "poor's shake".

I've done a little research on the net, and found out two theories on why 貧乏(びんぼう).

1) Malnutrition and ragged clothes make you shiver, so that kind of behaviour is somewhat associated to poor people.
2) Jiggling one's leg is an unconscious movement, which mainly relieves stress. But among samurai, jiggling one's leg shows the lack of self-control. Even if starving, under heavy pressure, etc. a samurai should have composture. So, someone that yields to jiggling lacks -is "poor"- in spirit.

Maybe is a mix of both, maybe none is true. It's just what I got after a little google research, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## paulvial

Thank you Spiceman 
From what you tell me , I should perhaps translate by a *"nervous tick *" 
the historical background puts it into context and makes sense of it 

Many thanks again to both of you 
paul


----------



## Aoyama

C'est une manière nerveuse de bouger le genou (généralement droit) en le surélevant avec le pied de façon répétée.
Se trouve ailleurs qu'au Japon aussi ...


----------



## Mr Punch

SpiceMan said:


> 1) Malnutrition and ragged clothes make you shiver, so that kind of behaviour is somewhat associated to poor people.
> 2) Jiggling one's leg is an unconscious movement, which mainly relieves stress. But among samurai, jiggling one's leg shows the lack of self-control. Even if starving, under heavy pressure, etc. a samurai should have composture. So, someone that yields to jiggling lacks -is "poor"- in spirit.
> 
> Maybe is a mix of both, maybe none is true. It's just what I got after a little google research, so take it with a grain of salt.


I was told variations on the same things by several Japanese people.


----------



## paulvial

Thank you , I understand the meaning now , but to come back to the original question , what would be the actual tanslation in either english or french please . 
Is "a nervous tick " adequate ?    
And does anyone know what the french equivalent would be ? 
Many thanks again


----------



## Demurral

I'm afraid I have neither a French nor an English translation...but;

"binbou-yusuri wo suru" is translated into spanish as "mover nerviosamente las rodillas (to move nervously one's knees).

Hope it helps!


----------



## paulvial

Demurral said:


> I'm afraid I have neither a French nor an English translation...but;
> 
> "binbou-yusuri wo suru" is translated into spanish as "mover nerviosamente las rodillas (to move nervously one's knees).
> 
> Hope it helps!



Many thanks for your help  Demurrai, much appreciated


----------



## Mr Punch

paulvial said:


> Is "a nervous tick " adequate ?


LOL, that 'tick' is 'pou'/'morpion'!

'Nervous *tic*' is OK, but I think 'fidget' is better in English... maaaybeeee ' s'agiter ' in French?


----------



## Aoyama

> maaaybeeee ' s'agiter ' in French?


yes, but rather "agiter nerveusement le genou".
Agiter = to shake, s'agiter = to become nervous (which is pertinent here).
揺する = to tremble, shake, same kanji in　揺れる, used for earthquakes ...


----------



## paulvial

Mr Punch said:


> LOL, that 'tick' is 'pou'/'morpion'!
> 
> 'Nervous *tic*' is OK, but I think 'fidget' is better in English... maaaybeeee ' s'agiter ' in French?



  Yes indeed , may be he was "fidgeting because of a tick  
Thank you for pointing that out 

And thank you again to everyone


----------



## Flaminius

More accurately, ポール (*ポ=ル), it's "to fidget with a leg."  Tick is an involuntary convulsion whereas _bimbō-yusuri_ is, however automatic after a while, started off as a voluntary motion.


----------



## Aoyama

Involuntary, voluntary or automatic, I came up with "the poor man's shake" for that predicament.
Just saw it on a Paris bus ...


----------

